#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  renomeando arquivos!!!

## pdrbast

boa tarde galera!!!
como faço pra renomear arquivos no linux
estou precisando renomear o arquivo smb.conf-sample 
para
smb.conf

----------


## loserdracull

Mv nome do arquivo e nome que vai ficar ex mv smb.conf-sample smb.conf


Ate

----------


## Spelk

Use o comando *mv*

#mv nome_aquivo novo_nome

onde:

nome_aquivo => é o aquivo q vc deseja renomear
novo_nome => é o nome q vc deseja q ele passe a ter.

----------

